# Sold my first handmade necklace!! Woo Hoo!!



## Irish (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm so proud of myself! I worked on it for a couple of days till it felt "right". I posted it on FB and my website and sold it just a little bit ago.

What I do feel a little silly over is I didn't realize Paypal takes a smidge of the money. I know it's in the legalese stuff but didn't think of that. Trust me, I will remember this from now on. I have to do things 'wrong' to get it right from then on. This way, it will be remembered! 

If you'd like to see it, it's the Butterfly Necklace on my website or on my FB page, below. 

:nanner: :happy2:


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Congratulations! That is a good feeling when you sell something. Yes, Paypal gets their share, but that is why they are in the business they are in. I pay them $30. a month to process my payments, that is PLUS the cost per sale on top of it. I will go check out your website now!


----------



## Irish (Feb 10, 2012)

Thank you. I feel a little stoopid because I just flat didn't think of it. I've always SENT money out, didn't think about it coming in! Yep, that's their biz and I'm not really complaining, just have to take into account from now on, or maybe not. It was a small part and I did sell a necklace anyway.


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Congrats, Irish, what a great feeling for you  

I see you're on Pinterest now, I will find you over there.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Congrats!!   

Yes, paypal has a small fee, but it's nothing compared to ebay fees. We pay ebay several hundred a month if that makes you feel any better....


----------

